# Solved: Java keep's crashing



## kerry27 (Sep 25, 2007)

Please can you help me, My PC is always crashing when on Java. Thank's for your time.
Here is my report also I am working Under Windows XP:#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x7c911e5a, pid=3820, tid=2984
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-b05 mixed mode)
# Problematic frame:
# C [ntdll.dll+0x11e5a]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
# http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#

--------------- T H R E A D ---------------

Current thread (0x0b371800): JavaThread "Thread-8" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=2984]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00030007

Registers:
EAX=0x0d405fe8, EBX=0x009a0000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00030003
ESP=0x0bc2f088, EBP=0x0bc2f094, ESI=0x0d405fe0, EDI=0x0d406000
EIP=0x7c911e5a, EFLAGS=0x00210246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0bc2f088)
0x0bc2f088: 009a0000 00000002 009a0006 0bc2f0cc
0x0bc2f098: 7c918251 050c1117 0d406000 0bc2f0c0
0x0bc2f0a8: 00000000 0000022c 00000000 009a0000
0x0bc2f0b8: 00004006 000001fb 00000400 0ce30000
0x0bc2f0c8: 00000000 0bc2f2fc 7c911c76 059a0000
0x0bc2f0d8: 00001160 00001158 00001158 00000000
0x0bc2f0e8: 00000005 009a0778 009a0000 0b406fe0
0x0bc2f0f8: 0bc2f0e8 7c911596 0bc2f32c 0bc2f138

Instructions: (pc=0x7c911e5a)
0x7c911e4a: 7a 03 00 8b 4e 0c 8d 46 08 8b 10 89 4d 08 8b 09
0x7c911e5a: 3b 4a 04 89 55 0c 0f 85 9d 00 00 00 3b c8 0f 85

Stack: [0x0bb30000,0x0bc30000), sp=0x0bc2f088, free space=1020k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C [ntdll.dll+0x11e5a]
C [ntdll.dll+0x18251]
C [ntdll.dll+0x11c76]
C [MSVCR71.dll+0x16b3]
C [MSVCR71.dll+0x16db]
J java.nio.DirectByteBuffer.<init>(I)V
J fa.a(I[B)V
J fh.a(I[BZ)Ljava/lang/Object;
J fd.a(ILgg;BZ[B)V
J k.a(Lgg;ILfd;I)V
J fd.a(BI)V
J ah.a(BII)Z
J wd.c(Z)Z
J nd.a(II[BI)Z
J ea.c(Z)V
J client.b(I)V
J ve.a(B)V
j ve.run()V+244
j java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
J sun.misc.Unsafe.allocateMemory(J)J
J java.nio.DirectByteBuffer.<init>(I)V
J fa.a(I[B)V
J fh.a(I[BZ)Ljava/lang/Object;
J fd.a(ILgg;BZ[B)V
J k.a(Lgg;ILfd;I)V
J fd.a(BI)V
J ah.a(BII)Z
J wd.c(Z)Z
J nd.a(II[BI)Z
J ea.c(Z)V
J client.b(I)V
J ve.a(B)V
j ve.run()V+244
j java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub

--------------- P R O C E S S ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0x0b343800 JavaThread "Thread-15" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=972]
0x0a864800 JavaThread "Thread-13" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2724]
0x0a847400 JavaThread "Thread-12" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4052]
0x0b334800 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1640]
0x0b3cb000 JavaThread "Thread-9" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1820]
=>0x0b371800 JavaThread "Thread-8" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=2984]
0x0b374c00 JavaThread "Thread-7" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3116]
0x0b344800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_blocked, id=3432]
0x0a8a0400 JavaThread "thread applet-loader.class" [_thread_blocked, id=832]
0x0a743800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=696]
0x0a731c00 JavaThread "CacheCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=712]
0x0a727c00 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=252]
0x0a716400 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2880]
0x0a715800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=2440]
0x0a713000 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2260]
0x07d32000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1040]
0x07d2d400 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3040]
0x07d2c000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2096]
0x07d2b400 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3952]
0x07d1a000 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2372]
0x07d19000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1968]
0x009ad000 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=3412]

Other Threads:
0x07d14800 VMThread [id=1192]
0x07d33800 WatcherThread [id=664]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
def new generation total 3904K, used 2408K [0x302f0000, 0x30720000, 0x30a50000)
eden space 3520K, 66% used [0x302f0000, 0x30538868, 0x30660000)
from space 384K, 18% used [0x30660000, 0x306719b0, 0x306c0000)
to space 384K, 0% used [0x306c0000, 0x306c0000, 0x30720000)
tenured generation total 50640K, used 42231K [0x30a50000, 0x33bc4000, 0x362f0000)
the space 50640K, 83% used [0x30a50000, 0x3338dec0, 0x3338e000, 0x33bc4000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 11494K [0x362f0000, 0x36ef0000, 0x3a2f0000)
the space 12288K, 93% used [0x362f0000, 0x36e29928, 0x36e29a00, 0x36ef0000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0049b000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f02000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fe0000 - 0x77ff1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f57000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x7e410000 - 0x7e4a0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x7c9c0000 - 0x7d1d7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x42cf0000 - 0x42e17000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771ab000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x42990000 - 0x429d5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x773d0000 - 0x774d3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll
0x5d090000 - 0x5d12a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10021000 C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\CACheck.dll
0x00920000 - 0x0094b000 C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\CAHook.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x00970000 - 0x00996000 C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\CAServer.dll
0x7c3a0000 - 0x7c41b000 C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\MSVCP71.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\MSVCR71.dll
0x42ef0000 - 0x434bd000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x20000000 - 0x202c5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x755ee000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x5dff0000 - 0x5e01f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEUI.dll
0x76380000 - 0x76385000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x4ec50000 - 0x4edf3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x47060000 - 0x47081000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmllite.dll
0x77b40000 - 0x77b62000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7704f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x746f0000 - 0x7471a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x77a20000 - 0x77a74000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
0x76600000 - 0x7661d000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77a13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x42c10000 - 0x42cdf000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x019d0000 - 0x019d9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x61930000 - 0x6197a000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
0x7d1e0000 - 0x7d49e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x75e90000 - 0x75f40000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL
0x75cf0000 - 0x75d81000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
0x62900000 - 0x6296d000 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
0x71ad0000 - 0x71ad9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76c90000 - 0x76cb8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x5cd70000 - 0x5cd77000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5b0a0000 - 0x5b0a7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x76ee0000 - 0x76f1c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.DLL
0x76e90000 - 0x76ea2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x76eb0000 - 0x76edf000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76e80000 - 0x76e8e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x02510000 - 0x0251c000 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
0x02540000 - 0x0262e000 C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
0x02640000 - 0x026c9000 C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
0x605a0000 - 0x605af000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
0x60120000 - 0x6019b000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\CLBR.DLL
0x60500000 - 0x6050c000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\LibZkR.dll
0x78130000 - 0x781cb000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCR80.dll
0x604b0000 - 0x604c8000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\LbZkTstR.dll
0x781d0000 - 0x782df000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.363_x-ww_3a00bc02\MFC80.DLL
0x7c420000 - 0x7c4a7000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCP80.dll
0x60510000 - 0x60519000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\OemLibR.dll
0x71b20000 - 0x71b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
0x60110000 - 0x60116000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\BsR.dll
0x763b0000 - 0x763f9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x601f0000 - 0x6021e000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\CstmUIR.dll
0x60570000 - 0x60592000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\PersistR.dll
0x60470000 - 0x604a4000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\inhR.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76d79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x7c630000 - 0x7c64b000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.363_x-ww_c9ba3671\ATL80.DLL
0x028e0000 - 0x028fe000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Resources\zk_en_US\CLB_Rsrc.dll
0x02920000 - 0x0293f000 C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Resources\zk_en_US\inh_Rsrc.dll
0x69b10000 - 0x69c4c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll
0x6d7c0000 - 0x6d839000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
0x29500000 - 0x29551000 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
0x0ffd0000 - 0x0fff8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x27500000 - 0x275c8000 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\msidcrl40.dll
0x77a80000 - 0x77b14000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 - 0x77b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x722b0000 - 0x722b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll
0x76c30000 - 0x76c5e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x03120000 - 0x0349f000 c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
0x769c0000 - 0x76a73000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\userenv.dll
0x75e60000 - 0x75e73000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
0x4d4f0000 - 0x4d548000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
0x74980000 - 0x74a93000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
0x03fc0000 - 0x04063000 C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
0x472b0000 - 0x47337000 C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
0x04390000 - 0x04396000 C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\en-gb\mtbres.dll.mui
0x043a0000 - 0x043aa000 C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\mtbres.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x662b0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x71d40000 - 0x71d5c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x435d0000 - 0x43943000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
0x746c0000 - 0x746e9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
0x43560000 - 0x435c0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
0x77690000 - 0x776b1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x71bf0000 - 0x71c03000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
0x63380000 - 0x633f8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
0x30000000 - 0x302ef000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9d.ocx
0x72d20000 - 0x72d29000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72d10000 - 0x72d18000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77be0000 - 0x77bf5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x1b000000 - 0x1b00c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
0x58760000 - 0x58792000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x1b060000 - 0x1b06e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
0x42b90000 - 0x42c07000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
0x74d90000 - 0x74dfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x6d6b0000 - 0x6d6d1000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\npjpi160_03.dll
0x6d4a0000 - 0x6d4bb000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jpiexp.dll
0x6d250000 - 0x6d261000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\deploy.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x66580000 - 0x66592000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\pnrpnsp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx96m -Djavaplugin.maxHeapSize=96m -Xverify:remote -Djavaplugin.version=1.6.0_03 -Djavaplugin.nodotversion=160_03 -Dbrowser=sun.plugin -DtrustProxy=true -Dapplication.home=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0 -Djavaplugin.vm.options=-Djava.class.path=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\classes -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx96m -Djavaplugin.maxHeapSize=96m -Xverify:remote -Djavaplugin.version=1.6.0_03 -Djavaplugin.nodotversion=160_03 -Dbrowser=sun.plugin -DtrustProxy=true -Dapplication.home=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0 
java_command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin;C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer;;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin;.
USERNAME=Guest
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1, GenuineIntel

--------------- S Y S T E M ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 2 (1 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 15 model 4 stepping 1, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ht

Memory: 4k page, physical 490988k(90988k free), swap 1148228k(585524k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-b05) for windows-x86, built on Sep 24 2007 22:24:33 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1310


----------



## kerry27 (Sep 25, 2007)

kerry27 said:


> Please can you help me, My PC is always crashing when on Java. Thank's for your time.
> Here is my report also I am working Under Windows XP:#
> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
> #
> ...


----------



## kerry27 (Sep 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello, 

If you'd like to get an answer, you should post in the right forum!

Is the Java problem gaming related??


----------



## kerry27 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry i'm new to this could you tell me what is the right forum. Yes it keeps crashing after 5 minutes when my son play's roomscape. Many Thanks


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

kerry27 said:


> Sorry i'm new to this could you tell me what is the right forum. Yes it keeps crashing after 5 minutes when my son play's roomscape. Many Thanks


Is the problem solved or no??  If no, try updating your Java here: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

Run HijackThis and click Open the *Misc Tools* section
Click Open Uninstall Manager, Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of the log here in your next reply.


----------



## kerry27 (Sep 25, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:14:09, on 07/01/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\Broadbandadvisor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CamTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Boots\Picture Suite\InsDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\RALINK\Common\RaUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\rpsupdaterR.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\RPS.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.topcashback.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: StumbleUpon Launcher - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\SiSUSBrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Windows KeyHook] C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [-FreedomNeedsReboot] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\ZkRunOnceR.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadbandadvisor.exe] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\Broadbandadvisor.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [IndexCleaner] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\IdxClnR.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative WebCam Tray] C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CamTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Boots Insert Detect] "C:\Program Files\Boots\Picture Suite\InsDetect.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [IndexCleaner] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\IdxClnR.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Power2Go Express.lnk = C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go\Power2GoExpress.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Ralink Wireless Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\RALINK\Common\RaUI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?c448c7620fef43909a59040e411be38f
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?c448c7620fef43909a59040e411be38f
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5AE58FCF-6F6A-49B2-B064-02492C66E3F4} (MUCatalogWebControl Class) - http://catalog.update.microsoft.com.../en/x86/MuCatalogWebControl.cab?1196750640390
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase4009.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7D07999-2ADB-4AEB-997E-F61CB7B2E2CD} (TSEasyInstallX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/easy_install/_activex/en-US/TSEasyInstallX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BF6BBE9A-0656-4598-A0CD-32DAC03959B5} (Image Uploader 3.0 Control) - http://www.bootsdigitalphotocentre.com/wpp/boots/app/opcuploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by142fd.bay142.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F09BFD07-20B5-46D8-A6D5-BE4EF22F1F4D} (DGTx.uc1) - http://66.98.130.69/DGTx.CAB
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service (ITMRTSVC) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: Virgin Broadband PCguard Update Service (RPSUpdaterR) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\rpsupdaterR.exe
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Virgin Media - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Fws.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 11427 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

cybertech said:


> Run HijackThis and click Open the *Misc Tools* section
> Click Open Uninstall Manager, Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
> A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of the log here in your next reply.


----------



## kerry27 (Sep 25, 2007)

cybertech said:


> *Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*
> 
> Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
> Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
> ...


Adobe Acrobat - Reader 6.0.2 Update
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.3 Update
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.4 Update
Adobe Reader 6.0.1
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.0
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
Advanced Video FX Utility
ASUS WLAN Card Utilities/Driver
Boots Picture Suite
Broadband Help
C-Media WDM Audio Driver
Creative WebCam Center
Creative WebCam Live! Effects User's Guide (English)
Creative WebCam Live! Pro/Effects Driver (1.02.05.0506)
Cypress USB Mass Storage Driver Installation
Disc2Phone
Drivers Install For Linksys Easylink Advisor
eBay Toolbar
Face Tracking Utility
FinePixViewer Ver.4.1
FUJIFILM USB Driver
Get Yahoo! Messenger
Google Toolbar for Firefox
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
ImageMixer VCD2 for FinePix
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Map Button (Windows Live Toolbar)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Easy Assist
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
MicroStaff WINASPI
Mozilla Firefox (2.0)
MSN
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
Napster
Offline Crash Diagnostic for Windows XP
OneCare Advisor (Windows Live Toolbar)
PerfectDisk
Popup Blocker (Windows Live Toolbar)
Power2Go 4.0
PPSDKRedistributables
Radialpoint Security Services
Ralink Wireless LAN Card
RAW FILE CONVERTER LE
Realtek AC'97 Audio
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI NIC Driver
REALTEK Gigabit and Fast Ethernet NIC Driver
Roxio Burn Engine
RPS Ad Blocker
RPS AntiFraud
RPS AntiSpyware
RPS AntiVirus
RPS App Detector
RPS AsRealtime
RPS Backup
RPS Burn
RPS Diagnostic Utility
RPS Firewall
RPS ParentalControl
RPS Performance Tool
RPS PopupBlocker
RPS Privacy Manager
RPS RpsCore
RPS Security Cleanup
RPS Zip
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926247)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
SiS VGA Utilities
Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
Smart Menus (Windows Live Toolbar)
StumbleUpon IE Toolbar
Tabbed Browsing (Windows Live Toolbar)
Test My Hardware 2.3
TuneUp Utilities 2007
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB925876)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)
Update for Windows XP (KB946627)
USB Storage Adapter FX (SM1)
User Agent String Utility
Virgin Broadband advisor 1.5.14
Virgin Broadband PCguard
WebCam Live! Effects Product Registration
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Favorites for Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live Outlook Toolbar (Windows Live Toolbar)
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Toolbar Extension (Windows Live Toolbar)
Windows Live Toolbar Feed Detector (Windows Live Toolbar)
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Yahoo! Toolbar


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Here is what I would do...
Go go add/remove programs and remove Java
Restart the machine and delete the C:\Program Files\Java folder

Reinstall Java

If that does not help I would remove some of the toolbars and see if that helps.
Yahoo! Toolbar
StumbleUpon Launcher
eBay Toolbar Helper 
Windows Live Sign-in Helper 
Google Toolbar

I would also do these one at a time, restarting the computer after each one so if one them is causing the problem you will know which one it is.


----------

